# 是个女人坐在椅子上



## futaro

Que signifie "zuo" dans la phrase suivante:

she ge nu ren zuo zai yi zi shang

et quel est son sens:

est-ce que la femme est assise sur la chaise?

ou

Est-elle debout sur la chaise?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tzyy

est-ce que la femme est assise sur la chaise

c'est ca


----------



## futaro

Merci, mais que signifie "zuo" dans la phrase? ou quellle est sa fonction?


----------



## coppergirl

Je crois que dans cette phrase "zuo" veuille dire "s'asseoir". Ce n'est pas la meme "zuo" que "faire" en chinois. C'est aussi normal en chinois d'ajouter le mot "ma" à la fin d'une question.


----------



## BODYholic

coppergirl said:


> Je crois que dans cette phrase "zuo" veuille dire "s'asseoir". Ce n'est pas la meme "zuo" que "faire" en chinois. C'est aussi normal en chinois d'ajouter le mot "ma" à la fin d'une question.



Si, ce n'est pas le même mot.

坐 = zuo(4) = s'asseoir

做 = zuo(4) = faire

作 = zuo(4) = faire


----------



## futaro

Merci à tous. Effectivement d´après le kanji indiqué (j´ignore quel est le nom en chinois) celui-ci veut bien dire s´asseoir.


----------



## coppergirl

Salut, futaro!

Je ne suis pas du tout certaine, moi aussi, de comment dire "kanji" en francais, mais je crois que peut-etre ce soit "caractere" ou bien "signe". J'en suis curieuse moi aussi!


----------



## futaro

et en chinois comment le dit-on?


----------



## xiaolijie

> et en chinois comment le dit-on?


= Hanzi


----------



## futaro

Merci Xiaolijie.


----------



## Dragonseed

Bonjour!

Ta question me rappelle une anecdote, chez un marchand de meubles en bambous dans le centre de Taiwan. Le patron nous montre une chaise, et dit "zhe zhong yizi, bu hao zuo!". Nous nous regardons un peu interloques avec mon amie, car si la chaise n'etait pas confortable, (不好坐), ce n'etait pas dans l'interet du patron de nous le faire remarquer. Il voulait dire, bien sure, que ce type de chaise etait difficile a fabriquer (d'ou un prix assez eleve, d'ailleurs...).


----------



## vindy

she ge nu ren zuo zai yi zi shang : je le comprends comme: 1.是个女人坐在椅子上? Est-ce que la femme qui est assies sur la chaise? mai aussi je peux le vois comme:2.十个女人坐在椅子上。dix femmes sont assies sur la chaise. donc,vous pourriez faire attention a quatre intonations de la langues chinoise, she (4)ge(4) signifie est-ce... et she(2) ge(4) veut dire dix.


----------



## coppergirl

Salut Vindy

J'ai compris tout comme toi ---是个女人坐在椅子上. Cependant, je viens de noter que, en pinyin, cette phrase aurait du etre écrite comme "*shi* ge nu ren" au lieu de "she". 

Je sais bien que le pinyin est seulement un systeme de pronunciation, mais peut-etre il serait utile quand meme d'etre plus précis.


----------

